
Grab Purchases OpenTerra Technology from Telenav - donalhunt
https://www.telenav.com/press-releases/2019-08-08-telenav-enters-into-strategic-partnership-with-grab-southeast-asias-leading-super-app
======
donalhunt
The impact to OpenStreetCam is detailed here:
[http://blog.improveosm.org/en/2019/12/openstreetcam-and-
impr...](http://blog.improveosm.org/en/2019/12/openstreetcam-and-improveosm-
are-moving-to-grab/)

